# Accredidation (sp?)



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Update: (read edit)

After much deliberation my final verdict is in. I am staying PUT at my often-mentioned community college for my culinary degree. After that I plan to mosey on over to UNLV for the degree in Hospitality Management. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

I thank each and every last one of you for your support and tolerance.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Well, you can't get your CEC by being a personal chef. You need to supervise a few people for a few years in order to qualify. Culinary school is not necessary, but the theoretical background is necessary. You automatically qualify for a CC when you graduate from an ACF accredited program.

A CEC increases your marketability. Word on the street is that it adds 10k to your annual salary. Hrm... that can be debated. I urge you to not be so caught up in obtaining pieces of paper. It looks like your heart is in the right place. If you just do what you love, and you can continue doing what you love, it doesn't matter does it?

Kuan


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

You're right, Kuan. It does not. Making gastronomic delights and people happy are all that really matter. At least to me.


----------



## chef on the go (Aug 23, 2002)

From what I understood from teh ACF website is that you DO have to have a culinary degree to become certified, and actually if you are running a personal chef biz AND doing some catering with grunts working under you, you can become certified as well once you've put in the time.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

But you probably still have to take a test (=pay a fee). Look elsewhere here for lots and lots of posts on personal cheffing.


----------

